

Most Promising Young Entrepreneurs in Africa 2014 - Mz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mfonobongnsehe/2014/02/04/30-most-promising-young-entrepreneurs-in-africa-2014/

======
davidiach
I wished they would have shown their faces too next to the description. I
don't know why but when I read such articles I expect to see the faces of the
people too.

